# Problem Danfoss FC302



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.ftmsales.com/VLTAutomationDesignGuide(130R0301).PDF


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeroen_3108 said:


> Hi,
> I just powered up a Danfoss FC302 132kW drive. Nothing happens only a red led is lighted-up (ld400) meaning the DC circuit is powered up.
> Anyone an idea what could be wrong with the drive?


That's the kind of thing that usually requires contacting the manufacturer for. I'm assuming here that the display is dead so there is no fault code or indication. As a gross generalization, that sort of thing is often an internal control power supply failure of some sort.


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.ctiautomation.net/PDF/Danfoss/Danfoss-AutomationDrive-Selection.pdf


----------

